# Canon Pixma MX320 Multifunktionsdrucker austricksen: Scan trotz "Tinte leer"



## lusthansa (12. März 2011)

Hi, ich habe einen Canon Pixma MX320 Multifunktionsdrucker. Ich bin mit der Qualität der Druckfunktion unzufrieden und drucke nur noch auf einem anderen. Ich habe aber beschlossen, für minderwertige Drucke noch die 2 Patronen bl und color leer zu machen. Das ist nun geschehen. Ich habe keine Ersatzpatronen.

Heute wollte ich mit der Scanfunktion über ADF was einscannen. Er sagt mir aber, dass das nicht ginge, weil:

DIE TINTE (******!) leer ist.

Ganz klar: Canon will, dass das ganze Gerät nur ****t, wenn man brav in die Tinte investiert.

Jetzt will ich die Patronen aber so bearbeiten, dass ich andere Tinte (z. B. vom Schülerfüllfederhalter) rein mache und nie wirklich mit drucke, aber der Drucker denkt "Tinte voll = lusthansa darf drucken!"

Wo muss ich bohren? Muss ich iwas "resetten"? Kein Plan von sowas.

Danke für Tipps vorab.

LG Lusthansa


----------

